# Chloe's Surprise. Updated Pics.



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

It's been a while since I posted any photos, but rest assured that I have been frequenting this forum all this while. A bit of history, adopted 2 strays so far, Casper and Callie, and things have been very well. Recently, got a call from a fellow cat welfare volunteer who has a cat that is in urgent need of a home. I arranged for a meeting to see the said cat that needs to be rehomed. The stray, a female, apparently got lost and ended up in someone's home and refused to leave. Unfortunately, the home owner was not a cat person, so, it needs to be rehomed ASAP. My job was to have a look at her and then proceed to find a suitable candidate to take her in. That was the plan..........until I saw her.









Sweet Chloe.









Chloe reaching out.....









Chloe Relaxing.









Chloe Asleep.

She was such a sweet cat with a very pleasant personality. She was also very much a lap cat who simply loves human company. I was a little hesitant to take her in, due to the fact that I already have 2 cats at home, but she melted my heart and in the end.........she went home with me (after seeing the vet first).

Chloe was isolated from the rest of the gang in her own room for a month before being introduced to rest of the cats and family members. Chloe did not get along that well with my other female cat, Callie, but it is not that bad. It was just occasional hissing and swipes at each other. All's fine and well, but I noticed that Chloe was getting rounder around her belly. I passed it off as she is gaining weight from the food that she's been getting from us. Then, on the 9th of May..............

*Surprise!!!!! *









FYI, the kittens were an hour old in this photo.









Being a good mummy.









Kittens napping with mummy Chloe.









2 days old kittens sleeping.









At 7 days old.









What kittens look like when they are 9 days old.









The kittens are now at 20 days old.










Eyes have opened.










One of the sweet face.










The other sweet face.










How can I not love that face........










"Melt your heart" look.


So, now, I have 3 cats and 2 kittens. A nice surprise from Chloe, who incidentally, was already pregnant when we adopted her. The question now is......Do I keep the kittens? Originally, I wanted to put them up for adoption when they are old enough, but as days go by, I am having trouble sticking to that plan. Looking at the rate things are going, I'm just going to keep them all.

Anyone has any other ideas...............

From,
Diveraz


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

Psssst! *looks around* Sh! ...send them to me!


----------



## oh_mommy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

they are adorable!

chleo looks so pretty, remins me of my cleo


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

How could anyone NOT be a cat person after getting a look at Chloe? 
What sweet little surprises, too. I love the picture with the one kitten on its back. Can you tell yet if the kittens are going to have Chloe's beautiful markings?


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*



katlover13 said:


> How could anyone NOT be a cat person after getting a look at Chloe?
> What sweet little surprises, too. I love the picture with the one kitten on its back. Can you tell yet if the kittens are going to have Chloe's beautiful markings?


The kittens and Chloe have been to the vet for their postnatal checkups. They are all fine and healthy, confirmed that one of the kitten is a male, while the other one is not very obvious yet.

The kittens have similar markings as their mummy, Chloe. Also, it was mentioned by the vet that, the fact they retained their mummy's markings, the unknown father would most likely be of the same breed/kind as Chloe. I'll post more photos of them in due course. Currently, their eyes have opened and they are a tad more active.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*



diveraz said:


> ...it was mentioned by the vet that, the fact they retained their mummy's markings, the unknown father would most likely be of the same breed/kind as Chloe.


Yup. In order to get "meezer-markings", the kitten needed to receive a pointed (Sia-_meezer_ :wink: ) gene from each parent. So, every meezer cat has two 'meezer genes', but cats with only ONE meezer gene can still sire/birth meezer pointed kittens when mated with another cat who also carries the recessive gene. Recessive means that they must inherit a matching recessive gene from each parent in order for the gene to be visibly expressed. _So, it is even possible for two solid colored or tabby cats, who each carry a recessive pointed gene, to breed and have Siamese-marked kittens in the litter when those kittens received the recessive gene from each parent._
I find cat genetics to be fun and very interesting.
heidi


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

Oh my, Cloe is simply stunning! I would have a very hard time letting her go too! Wowzers! :luv The kittens definately push me into cuteness overload!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

What a great surprize she left you, so adorable  . Good luck in making a decision. :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*

You totally didn't know she was pregnant until the kittens appeared? What a shock that must have been! They're all just beautiful and I can see why your "plan" would be changing.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Chloe's Surprise.*



October said:


> You totally didn't know she was pregnant until the kittens appeared? What a shock that must have been! They're all just beautiful and I can see why your "plan" would be changing.


I didn't know Midnight was pregnant, either. Yeah, she was a little round, but it didn't click.


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

I've put up some new photos of the kittens, now with their eyes open. Anyone has any idea what breed/type of cat Chloe and kittens are? Not that it makes any difference, coz I still love them anyways.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're *still* gonna send the kittens to me, right? They look adorable. 

Chloe is a siamese mix (_homozygous for the recessive pointed genes_), dilute (_which accounts for her pale coloring at her points_), no agouti (_no clearly defined tabby markings_) and has random white spotting markings obscuring parts of her coat.
The kittens will of course be half whatever she is and half their sire. At least one of the kittens appears to have some darkening on an ear, so they may be Siamese mixes (_with hmz recessive pointed genes_) and/or they could also have random-to-maximum white spotting obscuring their base coat. I'd need for them to mature a little more before being able to tell for certain.
h


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

Awe! What gorgeous kittens and a beautiful mama too! I wouldn't be able to give them up myself! Good luck with them!


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

Thanx for all the lovely comments and compliments.

The kittens are now nearly 8 weeks old. Unfortunately, one of the kittens, named Miu Miu, has been diagnosed to have a condition called Cerebellar Hypoplasia (CH). She is unable to coordinate her movements and have trouble keeping her balance. She just rolls around and flops all over the place.

Due to Miu Miu being a special needs kitten, it would be nearly impossible to have her adopted out, so I have decided that she would just stay with me and so will the rest of the family (Chloe and sibling, Michiko). I do not have much experience with kittens, let alone a special needs kitten, so anyone who has had any experience with CH kittens, do share it with me. I must say, it is very challenging taking care of Miu Miu, because, she has to be hand-fed, can't use the litterbox yet and needs to be monitored regularly.

Will keep updating on her progress.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

8O ...much love and luck to Miu Miu and you...


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it's wonderful that you're keeping them.

Will little Miu Miu ever be able to eat and use the potty by herself? I've seen adult cats with CH who were able to move about quite well, but are there varying degrees of the condition?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are a very special person indeed to keep Mui Mui and the rest of the family. How are tey getting along with your 2 other girls?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've seen kittens like that before- if I had to guess, I'd say they are going to have some lovely color pointing, just like mummy! Wow, you are so lucky that your sweet baby blessed you with... two sweet babies!


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hiya All,

It's been 3 months now, and the kittens have grown. It was very testing and challenging for me for the past few months taking care of them, especially Miu Miu. Fortunately, both of the kittens are quite settled now and Miu Miu is fairly independent (uses the litter box and eats on her own). Below are some photos of the kittens now..............









The kittens, Miu Miu (in front) and Michiko.










The CH kitten, Miu Miu.










Michiko.










Another shot of Michiko.










This is how Miu Miu eats and drinks. She lays flat on her belly.










Miu Miu interrupted during her meals. Not too happy there......


Thanks for all the encouraging words and advice. It was very helpful and helped me go through the _difficult_ period without much problems. I must say, hand feeding a kitten several times a day is no joke.....it's serious work.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's great to see how they've grown! What beautiful kitties. It also sounds like you've really knocked yourself out for them, so congrats on doing that.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are a good and kind person. They little ones have really thrived under your care.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

The picture of Miu Miu eating reminds me of when my Swiffer was just a wee thing.
She had a difficult time standing and eating too. Her condition was called "parquet flooring syndrome". :yikes Nothing to get a grip on.
Her little feet and legs would start to slide apart every time she tried to stand and eat at the dish. :fust 
My 2 year old male saw what was going on, and being the gentleman that he is, would come up behind Swiffer and put his nose between her legs and give her a boost. When he moved away from her she would start to slide again. Seeing this, Boo would stand behind her with his head between her legs and hold her up until she was done eating. It was absolutely adorable. :luv 

I commend you on your patience and you determination with the little ones. They are beautiful as is their mother. 
Do you have any pictures of your other cat? Although the ones we have seen are precious, it really isn't fair to the first feline of the house to go without the same attention. I am sure that I am not alone in this thought.
:wink :wink


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Cat1963,

The rest of the cats, Casper and Callie, are also getting as much attention. Will post some photos of them soon.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Soooo cute! I think that her being a special kitty makes us go awwww just that much more. She has such a loving face. Like will be wonderful for her because she will grow up with her mom, brother and you. Bless you for having a good heart.


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

It's been a while since I posted photos of my kitties, so, here's one of Chloe, recently taken. She looks sweet, doesn't she....... :wink 









*Sweet Chloe.....Mummy to Michiko and Miu Miu.*

From,
Diveraz


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

They're all so beautiful! Hope everyone's doing well! I think it's wonderful that you decided to keep them all


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Chloe is beautiful!!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know how I missed those pictures of the kittens. :yikes They are GORGEOUS!! Minimal color pointing but it's still there... and the blue eyes. Those two are to DIE for!! :luv I'm in loveeee

And mommy... she's a stunner!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome! Miu Miu lookls like a toy bear rug at meal time!


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

Thanx for the compliments and encouraging words.

Another photo of my photogenic kitty.....Chloe.










She makes a great model........very patient (in the cat's sense).

From,
Diveraz


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Awe bless! How is the little family doing? Is mui mui still doing well? How are Casper and Callie?


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Kobster said:


> Awe bless! How is the little family doing? Is mui mui still doing well? How are Casper and Callie?


Hi,

The whole family is doing fine. They are all well adjusted and Miu Miu (the CH kitty) is managing and compensating for her disability. If one were to look at Miu Miu when she is seated, one would not have guesses that she is a CH cat.

Unfortunately, Callie (the orange classic tabby) is no longer with me. She has been rehomed to another family which is providing her with equal or even more TLC. Reason she was rehomed was because she could not get along with Chloe and her kittens. We tried for more than 9 months but to no avail. It was a difficult decision, but we had to do it for the safety of the kittens. The good thing is, I am in touch with her new owner and get access to see her whenever I want. She is doing fine and is very happy in her new home.










Callie just before she moved to her new home.










Callie saying goodbye.....Casper in the background.

So much for now........

From,
Diveraz


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Here are updated photos of the kittens, Miu Miu and her sister, Michiko.











Miu Miu in her favourite position. Looks just like a regular cat, doesn't she? Sorry about the red eyes though, very tricky shooting them with flash.











Michiko trying to squeeze into the sofa.











The two kittens sleeping together. They are both real close to each other. Miu Miu will call out for her sister and she'll coming running to reassure her.











The gang, Casper lying flat in the background, Michiko in the centre and Chloe in the foreground.




This is how Miu Miu moves around..........

Photos and videos were shot just moments ago..............

From,
Diveraz


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I made a video clip of the whole gang playing.

Enjoy.........




From,
Diveraz


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

lovely cats!!! they all look so happy. so nice to see miu miu play. it is a good think you dont have carpeted floors....it really helps her move around easier, i think.  Glad u kept the gang....how fast the kittens have grown! thanks for the awesome video...what a pleasure to watch.


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh myyyyy..... I want to hold them and just squeeze them to my cheeks (that's not what I always do to my little girl!!! )


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Too funny - the pic of Miu Miu eating is how my husband eats sometimes! lol, I'm kidding  

This is such a wonderful story - thank you for posting it. Just goes to show that with love, care and TIME a special needs animal can turn out just fine. Bless you for believing in her, and so happy to hear that Callie got placed in a good home where she's probably going to be happier in the long run anyway (rather than have to share love with someone she's not willing to anyway).

I would LOVE to be able to adopt or inherit a cat and get such a wonderful surprise! I was very lucky growing up where my kitty Peaches blessed us with two litters of five kittens each (back to back, then Mom got smart and took Peach to get spayed!) and we found excellent homes for all except Butterscotch, whom we kept. It was amazing for me to be able to have that experience... Peach loved me so much that each time she let me "know" she was about to give birth. The first time she had them on my bed (!), the second, in my Mom's bathroom. Kittens are so awesome, and to see them born and Momma Kitty being, well, Momma Kitty is great. Call me crazy, but I would welcome this experience any day - special needs kitty and all. Especially for my husband too - he is such a sensitive soul, if he had a kitty give birth I think that it would be a challenge for him to get rid of any of the kittens! lol


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, how they've grown! Chloe is magnificent, and her babies are beautiful too! And Casper too!


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)

I loved looking at all the photos! what a GREAT family!! and you were worried from going from 2 to 3  LOL!


----------



## BreaMarie (Aug 11, 2009)

Such beautiful kittens! It's wonderful that you chose to keep Miu Miu (how is her name pronounced, BTW? Is it moo moo? Or mew mew? Or something else? lol). It looks like she gets around quite well. It actually reminds me of how my mom's westie walks sometimes (she has bad arthritis).


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Dear all,

With a heavy heart, I wish to inform that Chloe has passed away unexpectedly on the 2nd of October 2011. She was fine all the while, except on the night before her demise, she was seen to have some heavy breathing. Chloe was found in one of her favourite sleeping spot in the morning.....looking peaceful, as if she was just sleeping.

From,
Diveraz

R.I.P My sweet princess Chloe......You will forever be in our hearts. (2008 - 2nd Oct, 2011)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My condolences, I know the pain of losing a beloved little friend.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awwww *huggle-pat* Sorry about Chloe. But look on the bright side... you got her kids 

Speaking of which... I just barely found this thread. I was wondering how Miu Miu uses the litter box. Can she climb over it okay? Paizly has trouble climbing over regular boxes, as she has no back legs. I got a large dog carrier and took the top off (she doesn't like enclosed litter boxes), so that she could just walk right into the litter without having to step over anything.
It's in the background of the picture (baby gate is so she doesn't go in the bathroom, because then she pees on the floor instead of in the litter!)


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there,

Miu Miu uses the litter box just like the rest of the kitties. We use a shallower than normal litter tray to make it easier for her to climb in and out.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Adorable photos.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

There is something magical about an animal born in your home. My two younger pups are the children of my mom's dog so I have handled them from Day 1 and our bond is unbreakable. So my vote would be, what's two more?


----------

